# Evacuation after 'potentially hazardous' fire in Bristol



## wiskey (Sep 9, 2017)

Evacuation after 'potentially hazardous' fire in Bristol - BBC News




			
				BBC said:
			
		

> People living near the scene of a house fire have been evacuated after a "potentially hazardous" substance was found inside the property.
> 
> Emergency services were called to the blaze in Hastings Close in Bedminster, Bristol at about 19:00 BST on Friday.
> 
> A 100m cordon was in put in place while bomb disposal experts assessed the situation, police said.



Meth Lab?


----------



## keybored (Sep 9, 2017)

BBC said:
			
		

> "potentially hazardous" substance



Scrumpy.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 9, 2017)

Cause of Bedminster explosion revealed - and it could take days to resolve


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 10, 2017)

It may explain the months of firework hell we get around here - perhaps there's a cottage industry turning out things that go bang at cheaper prices than the dedicated pop-up firework shops ...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 10, 2017)

How daft do you have to be to think making fireworks in a normal house is a sensible thing to do?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> How daft do you have to be to think making fireworks in a normal house is a sensible thing to do?


Have you ever been to Bedminster?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 10, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Have you ever been to Bedminster?



Not had the pleasure of visiting.


----------



## kebabking (Sep 10, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Not had the pleasure of visiting.



Almost right...

(It does have an excellent outdoor shop though, Taunton Leisure, where I bought my first proper sleeping bag - a snugpak softie 9 if anyone is interested - some 25 years ago. It's a bit battered now, but I've still got it...)


----------



## xenon (Sep 10, 2017)

kebabking said:


> Almost right...
> 
> (It does have an excellent outdoor shop though, Taunton Leisure, where I bought my first proper sleeping bag - a snugpak softie 9 if anyone is interested - some 25 years ago. It's a bit battered now, but I've still got it...)



I walk past that place almost daily


----------



## xenon (Sep 10, 2017)

Why residents face a third night out of their homes after chemical incident


----------



## wiskey (Sep 10, 2017)

kebabking said:


> It does have an excellent outdoor shop though, Taunton Leisure,



I went in there once ... fuck me it's expensive!! I'd rather go to the mad place in Hotwells


----------



## wiskey (Sep 10, 2017)

xenon said:


> Why residents face a third night out of their homes after chemical incident



I do love a BEP article that doesn't even answer the question why


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2017)

wiskey said:


> I went in there once ... fuck me it's expensive!! I'd rather go to the mad place in Hotwells


Mad Mike's or Crazy Dave's or whatever it's called?


----------



## wiskey (Sep 10, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Mad Mike's or Crazy Dave's or whatever it's called?



Macruss?

ETA: Marcruss apparently


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2017)

wiskey said:


> Macruss?
> 
> ETA: Marcruss apparently


That's the one! I think my mind may have elaborated on it somewhat


----------



## kebabking (Sep 10, 2017)

wiskey said:


> I went in there once ... fuck me it's expensive!! I'd rather go to the mad place in Hotwells



Serial killers r us?


----------



## xenon (Sep 11, 2017)

wiskey said:


> I do love a BEP article that doesn't even answer the question why



Usually find their site unreadable. Same with most local papers. Ads and surveys getting in the way. That Tristan journo is on a FB group I'm in. Gets quite a lot of grief for his trouble.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 11, 2017)

xenon said:


> Usually find their site unreadable. Same with most local papers. Ads and surveys getting in the way. That Tristan journo is on a FB group I'm in. Gets quite a lot of grief for his trouble.



Yeah he's on BS3 Connect... I can't work out if he gets more stories from there or brings more to there 

I can't stand the way that the Post thinks you need a video to play on every page you open, it's incredibly irritating. 

Someone I know is on FB saying 'they are lying, it can't just be fireworks, something terrible is going on'


----------



## xenon (Sep 11, 2017)

Yep. That's the one, BS3 Connect. It gets quite narky on their doesn't it. Ashton Gate parking etc...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 12, 2017)

As opposed to a fire which is not potentially hazardous?


----------



## 19sixtysix (Sep 12, 2017)

kebabking said:


> Almost right...
> 
> (It does have an excellent outdoor shop though, Taunton Leisure, where I bought my first proper sleeping bag - a snugpak softie 9 if anyone is interested - some 25 years ago. It's a bit battered now, but I've still got it...)



25 years ......


----------

